# Tug New Feature Announcement!  Image Uploads!



## TUGBrian (Dec 17, 2010)

This has been at the top of the request list for quite some time (by both members, and resort review managers actually!).

Members will now have the ability to upload their images directly to the site from the resort review page.  

All logged in members can access this feature by browsing to the resort review page, clicking the "resort images" tab...and you will see a new link to "upload an image for this resort"  

Images will of course still be approved just as reviews are...but this should make things much much easier!  Now you can easily upload your vacation photos from your resorts!  

Please use this thread to report any issues or questions you may have about the new feature!


----------



## SueDonJ (Dec 19, 2010)

This sounds great, Brian, and I'm looking forward to trying to it after our next trip.  Thanks!


----------

